
Amazon launches its newest private label, Wickedly Prime - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/23/amazon-launches-its-newest-private-label-wickedly-prime/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
saurik
Isn't AmazonBasics also a private label that makes its affiliation with Amazon
obvious? The article says quite explicitly and numerous times that Wikedly
Prime is the first time Amazon has done this :/.

~~~
danharaj
> Wickedly Prime is the first brand since the debut of Amazon Elements two
> years ago to make its affiliation with Amazon known.

~~~
saurik
Ah ha: I apparently misread that sentence in multiple ways. :(

------
jfoutz
With wicked right in the name, i'd assumed they'd be addressing more sins than
just gluttony.

Wrath could be pretty easily handled by nerf guns, or perhaps
airsoft/paintball. Sloth with home automation. Envy and lust seem
straightforward.

Pride and greed might be tough though.

~~~
draw_down
The name made me think it was maybe some kind of weird Amazon Prime service
for sex toys and stuff like that.

------
qwrusz
Perfect choice for a name. No business is safe, Amazon is your competitor or
soon will be. Hide your kids, hide your wife.

~~~
mseebach
Remember to give you wife and kids a family-size bag of Wickedly Prime Blue
Corn Tortilla Chips so they have something delicious and great value to munch
on when hiding.

~~~
qwrusz
Unfortunately Wickedly Bezos Tortilla Chips are only available from amazon's
site. So if you order them odds are you would get counterfeit chips from China
instead. Dangerous.

------
itazula
I didn't realize "wicked" was still slang. Regardless, Wickedly Prime strikes
me the wrong way as a name -- it's almost too self-conscious.

~~~
kurthr
In the Bay Area they may have to offer HellaPrime instead.

~~~
vinay427
I would have loved if they called their same-day ("more" Prime) service that,
instead of "Prime Now".

------
disposablezero
Creepy logo but at least it's not monetizing human trafficking, yet.

~~~
yellowapple
Give Mechanical Turk a couple more years ;)

------
lowglow
Am I the only one who thinks this is a signal that Amazon's core business has
peaked and it is now desperately exploring any new opportunity to grow their
revenue? Literally no business is safe.

If a business cannot grow up, it grows out.

~~~
techman9
What? This is as traditional of a move as they come. Virtually every other
retailer has some lower cost in-house brand that rebrands generic items.
Amazon is just doing the same. This is classic vertical integration at work.

~~~
Karunamon
The one difference I'd say is that the AmazonBasics house brand is usually
leaps and bounds better than the competition for much cheaper. I needed a
monitor arm, and they happened to have the cheapest one at the time - the next
most expensive one had bad reviews for not being strong enough for heavier
screens.

~~~
yellowapple
AmazonBasics is (aside from Monoprice) my go-to for cables. They're not the
absolute best quality, but 92% of the time they're plenty good enough.

